

UX Designer Discusses Board Game Themes and User Experience - achalkley
http://www.leagueofgamemakers.com/the-themes-they-are-a-changing/

======
tonypace
Moon Festival is not a lantern festival! Lantern Festival is not a harvest
festival!

This is my take away from glancing at the box. The adjectives that come
floating up in my brain after seeing it are 'dumb', and 'did not do the
homework'.

Reading the article doesn't help, since he is aware of this and somehow just
papers it away. (No, Ghost Festival is not Lantern Festival either, just like
gifts do not make Halloween into Christmas Pt. 2, the Fattening).

Is this what UX designers are always like?

